# need some opinions



## Ragingmenace223 (May 2, 2022)

Ok, I ran tb-500 and bpc-157 with ghrp-2 after my accident that really got me on my feet. Now im running cjc no dac and ipam 300 mcg a day of both.
  I want to try some igf1 after 6 months of this stack but I ont know the difference between igfi, igf1-des and igf1-lr3....So If anyone could help me out Id be greatful.


----------



## snake (May 2, 2022)

Not to sound like a dick brother but stop dumping money into that shit and get some real gear.


----------



## GSgator (May 3, 2022)

I’ve always ran IGF-1 LR3 in conjunction with AAS. The pumps were good it’s suppose to create satellite cells that grow into new muscle but who the fuck knows. Like snake said man get the read deal.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 3, 2022)

Uhh but he already uses gear.. here's his short log from 2020 https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/trying-to-gain-a-few-lbs-in-the-next-few-months.32739/


I use LR3. It works systemically, so it doesn't need localized pinning, and the half life is long so you don't gotta pin it several times a day.


----------



## RiR0 (May 3, 2022)

I don’t know that I’d waste money on igf. 
I’d get hgh. 
I’ve never seen any igf get sent off for testing from any company that I’m aware of. 
I’ve used some that I like but I’ll be honest idk that it was igf at all.
Im not sure what I was taking. 
It was just labeled igf.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 5, 2022)

snake said:


> Not to sound like a dick brother but stop dumping money into that shit and get some real gear.


I have real gear and to be honest I have noticed a big difference in fat. I have ran hgh as well and really dont notice a difference between them. I get good sleep but only need 5 hrs. and tb-500 and bpc-157 helped me back on my feet when i shattered my bottom half in half the time I was told by drs.
 The only problem is finding them for a decent price....they like to jack the price of tb.I got a source from eroids but I hate that crypto currency I never can figure it out


----------



## TomJ (May 5, 2022)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> I have real gear and to be honest I have noticed a big difference in fat. I have ran hgh as well and really dont notice a difference between them. I get good sleep but only need 5 hrs. and tb-500 and bpc-157 helped me back on my feet when i shattered my bottom half in half the time I was told by drs.
> The only problem is finding them for a decent price....they like to jack the price of tb.I got a source from eroids but I hate that crypto currency I never can figure it out


Eroids... 
Can't figure out crypto.... 


Sorry brother but I don't think this lifestyle is for you

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 5, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Eroids...
> Can't figure out crypto....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 5, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Eroids...
> Can't figure out crypto....
> 
> 
> ...


whatever u say Im bigger and leaner then u ontop of destroying my bottom half last may...tocad my pics are not on work pc. 
 I just know people dont need crypto...but thx for being an ass I can always cont on someone to be


----------



## TomJ (May 5, 2022)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> whatever u say Im bigger and leaner then u ontop of destroying my bottom half last may...tocad my pics are not on work pc.
> I just know people dont need crypto...but thx for being an ass I can always cont on someone to be


Of course you are. I totally believe you. 

However at least my brain works well enough that I don't type with a speech impediment. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (May 5, 2022)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> whatever u say Im bigger and leaner then u ontop of destroying my bottom half last may...tocad my pics are not on work pc.
> I just know people dont need crypto...but thx for being an ass I can always cont on someone to be


Take one with your phone and post it? 
You haven’t had a single picture since last may?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 5, 2022)

Y'all are kinda being dicks to this guy, he has been on here quite a while and is in pretty badass shape. It's not his first rodeo.






						Not new but back for a lil
					

I totaled my motorcycle last may n just been getting back to it. I’m doing alright n hope to run into some of my old friends if they are still around.    This is my current not like before my accident but not to far. I’ve added 3 inches to my chest and arms n lost n inch on my waist from eating...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## Sven Northman (May 5, 2022)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> whatever u say Im bigger and leaner then u ontop of destroying my bottom half last may...tocad my pics are not on work pc.
> I just know people dont need crypto...but thx for being an ass I can always cont on someone to be


Some may disagree but Coinbase is easy AF. Use your debit card linked to your bank. Not your checking account or you'll be waiting forever for your funds to be available. Debit is immediately available to buy BTC and transfer. 

I'd just get on real GH. Goodlyfe and Opti are good over on Meso "the most hated forum that used to be stellar"


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 6, 2022)

Thx usdom is great as well. If anyone is looking for premium sources they have a review section that rates all the websites on eroids.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 6, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> Some may disagree but Coinbase is easy AF. Use your debit card linked to your bank. Not your checking account or you'll be waiting forever for your funds to be available. Debit is immediately available to buy BTC and transfer.
> 
> I'd just get on real GH. Goodlyfe and Opti are good over on Meso "the most hated forum that used to be stellar"


Thx for bitcoin info I was just about to download coin base


----------



## snake (May 6, 2022)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> I have real gear and to be honest I have noticed a big difference in fat. I have ran hgh as well and really dont notice a difference between them. I get good sleep but only need 5 hrs. and tb-500 and bpc-157 helped me back on my feet when i shattered my bottom half in half the time I was told by drs.
> The only problem is finding them for a decent price....they like to jack the price of tb.I got a source from eroids but I hate that crypto currency I never can figure it out


Peptide Pros a no go? I've only used their MT2 but if ya ever seen my summer tan, you'd have no doubt that it's spot on.

As for fat, that's done in the kitchen and on the road.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 15, 2022)

thx im lean as shit and i dont know why. Im just a year out and I swer its the peptides.
   Im sure its just the placebo effect but i just got some tb and bpc blend for a great price so we shall see.
 Im injectig 600 mcg a day of the blend and i got some extra tb-500 sinice i know you need 6 mgs for firt two weeks so ill get 2 mgs from blend and 4 from staight tb...
  should know pretty quick if its any good it came from elite peptides and im only two days in due to a emergency trip i had to take.
  I understand what you all are saying that hgh would be better but i like to never come off so I just change cycles. for instance:
ghrp-2  n thought it was cjc no dac but it was mt3 lol
Now im running ipam with mod 129 and im definitly leaner wihout question.
nest i was gonna run igf1-lr3 followed by a cycle of hgh.
 I jut like to keep  rotating compunds.
    Im getting tired of all the pins though getting to be a lot but the proble mwith hgh is the price...I have plent of people I can get it from but is all chnese and i really didnt like how I felt when I came off of it lsst time. I had the night sweats like crazy. 
    IBOTTOM LINE IM ADDICTED TO ALL OF IT MENTALLY. I FEEL LIKE I WILL LOSE EVERYTHING IF I STOP. .......


----------

